# [Case mod+water cooling] HTPC Cooler Master Elite 120



## ArtX38 (Dec 6, 2012)

*PC Components :*
Case - Cooler Master Elite 120 
Power Supply -  OCZ ZT Series 550W 
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
Processors - Intel Core i5-3570K 
Memory - Corsair Vengeance Blue 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz
Video Card - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 (GV-R797OC-3GD) 
SSD -  INTEL 330 SATA3 SSD 120GB
Fan – 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1200rpm
Veris Multimedia Station Premium

*Water Cooling Component: *
Koolance CPU-370 (CPU)
Koolance CHC-125 (MB)
Koolance VID-AR797
Koolance RAM-33 X 2 
Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir 
Koolance Water Pump PMP-400 High-flow Pump 
Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 x 2 units
Koolance Liquid Coolant

*The first assembly*





*Video* HTPC modding Cooler Master Elite 120 - YouTube
*New assembly*




























Complete results :

















Next modification assembly  *Mediatheque (10 x  2TB USB HDD) assembly into a single casing*


----------



## ArtX38 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Components* :
*COOLER MASTER CM 4-IN-3 DEVICE MODULE 3X5.25"->4X3.5"* x 4 units
*PSU ENERMAX LIBERTY ELT400AWT*
*D-LINK DUB-H7 7-Port USB 2 Hub* x 2 units




Assemble  discs




Rebuild power supply unit (ENERMAX LIBERTY)


----------



## ArtX38 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Test results * (URL original image size 1920x1080):




http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5407/15673287.d/0_a2061_4face379_orig




http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4604/15673287.d/0_a205f_fcced4b7_orig




http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6500/15673287.d/0_a2060_b717a8ec_orig




http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6502/15673287.d/0_a2062_4dceed45_orig




http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6506/15673287.d/0_a2275_31a34997_orig


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a really cool looking setup you have.  That's a ton of impressive HW packed into a small box (by comparison, I just have an i3 and an 8800GTS in my Elite 120)


----------



## ArtX38 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Final Cooler Master Elite 120 and Mediatheque  assembly into a single casing:*





,




,




,




,




,




,




,


----------

